# Trailer mounted bow access boarding ladder?



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Did anyone ever see such an attachment or modification to a boat trailer. If loading boat on the trailer myself, it's sometimes an awkward situation getting down over the bow to step on the trailer. A ladder or at least one or two steps would help. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Just off the top of my head....what about bolting a step on the winch post?


----------



## csurp (Feb 20, 2008)

Waterline said:


> Did anyone ever see such an attachment or modification to a boat trailer. If loading boat on the trailer myself, it's sometimes an awkward situation getting down over the bow to step on the trailer. A ladder or at least one or two steps would help. Thanks for any suggestions.


Try surfing pontoon boat companies...many come with the type of ladder you describe...a good welder might take if from there.

pontoonstuff dot com for example


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.ezeestep.com/index.html

http://www.dtsinnovations.com/

Here's a few.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

www.ezeestep.com

Bobk has them on his 620...Pretty sweet.

...and Kgone is quick!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Toolman said:


> www.ezeestep.com
> 
> Bobk has them on his 620...Pretty sweet.
> 
> ...and Kgone is quick!



My 08 has one built into the trailer so you don't have to buy one, dem new trailers are NICE!!! :B


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Sounds like there's hope after all!


----------

